# Embolo



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Stamattina felice come un crotalo con un brutto carattere mi sono svegliata.
Doccia. Chanel come se piovesse. Trucco-resturo. E poi caffè.
Gionata al Flap.

Arrivo in cucina, sposto 7 gatti, mi faccio un caffè e Mattia già sul pc che smanettava sul profilo facebook del Flap.

Faccio una premessa doverosa.

Da un anno, ovvero da quando c'è il Flap io non ho più sabati e domeniche.
La mia giornata lavorativa comincia alle 8 del mattino e finisce sempre per le 9.
L'unico giorno in cui occasionalmente sono un pò più libera è il lunedi, ma per il resto.
Lavoro. Lavoro. Lavoro.

Ora: abbiamo avuto in questi ultimi 3 mesi ospiti a casa (tutti amici/parenti di mattia) . Praticamente sempre.
A dormire. Mangiare.  
Io che concentro (quando ce l'ho libero) il lunedi per pulire casa, lavare le montagne informi di roba, il giardino, il commercialista, la banca..la manutenzione  a me stessa...

Quando invece li ho occupati che devo andare a lavorare in azienda tutto quanto sopra scifta a data da destinarsi, TRANNE LA MIA MANUTENZIONE.

Perchè è l'unica cosa mia. Perchè ci tengo a me stessa e quelle due ore tra ceretta, pitturamente guest star, smalto unghie eccetera, mi ricarica.

Quindi...
In questi ultimi tre mesi, oltre a tutto quello che normalmente faccio e ci si sono messi anche questi ospiti, quindi il mio lavoro è aumentato perchè comunque la cena si deve sempre fare, perchè la casa non può essere abbandonata come faccio se non ho tempo...
(Mattia aiuta molto ma...ha dei limiti..)

Stamattina  già pregustavo il fatto che stasera alle 9 avrei fatto il mio hammam personale e che finalmente l'ultimo ospite era stato sbattuto fuori da me sabato mattina ( si. Da me. Devo sempre sbatterli fuori io con i miei modi perchè Mattia...va beh..)
bevevo il caffè e pensavo alla ceretta. A tutti gli oli che mi sarei spalmata. Alla maschera capelli, alla rilassatezza e...
-Stasera viene a cena Arturo con Claudia a vedere la partita, che fai per cena?-
Ho fissato un gatto. Poi un altro. E ho fatto finta di non sentire.
Mattia non può davvero avere detto che...
-Allora Tebina amore, fai la pizza quando rientri dal flap? Come la fai tu!-
Ho contato fino a 10 -Mattia...io non guardo mai la partita. La domenica sera è sacra per me perchè è l'unico momento in cui posso farmi la ceretta e i cazzi miei perchè il lunedi, quando sono libera, ho mille cose da fare, quindi cucini tu e ancora quindi io faccio la ceretta. E poi...basta gente a casa. Almeno per un pò. Basta.-

Gli è partito l'embolo.
Mi ha detto che sono una stronza, che non possiamo avere gente a casa perchè io ho il carattere di merda eccetera eccetera...

Certo...i suoi amici per tre mesi a casa li ho tenuti io. A lavare lenzuola,cucinare, portarmeli dietro...

ho finito di bere il mio caffè in silenzio, gli ho fatto il dito e sono uscita.


Ma sono io?


----------



## Cattivik (24 Giugno 2012)

Si Tebe sei tu... Ognuno di noi ha il suo lato che non gli piace e che tiene a riposo... Ma se te lo tirano fuori con le pinze... 

Insomma quando ce vuo ce vuo...

L'importante è che esca solo se te lo tirano fuori...

Cattivik


----------



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2012)

A me sembra che l'embolo sia partito a Mattia, non a te


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

aristocat;bt3700 ha detto:
			
		

> A me sembra che l'embolo sia partito a Mattia, non a te


Sì, è vero è partito a lui ma anche a me.

Ma si certo. Tanto va bene tutto.


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2012)

Cristo che palle avere gente a casa!
:condom:


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3702 ha detto:
			
		

> Cristo che palle avere gente a casa!
> :condom:


Non mi dire un cazzo. A me non dispiace, anche perchè sono una nazi quindi da subito LORO si adeguano a me e alle regole della casa, ma figa...sono mesi ora che ho gente che va e viene.
E basta.

Comunque per la cronaca i due arrivano lo stesso stasera. Sono con Mattia al Flap(tra poco lo mollo qui) e sono già nera.
Ho ribadito che alle otto in punto IO faccio la ceretta, poi la maschera capelli, poi il bagno... e lui
-E la cena?-
-Cazzi vostri-


Toglietemelo da davanti....


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3703 ha detto:
			
		

> Non mi dire un cazzo. A me non dispiace, anche perchè sono una nazi quindi da subito LORO si adeguano a me e alle regole della casa, ma figa...sono mesi ora che ho gente che va e viene.
> E basta.
> 
> Comunque per la cronaca i due arrivano lo stesso stasera. Sono con Mattia al Flap(tra poco lo mollo qui) e sono già nera.
> ...


Nono e chi te lo dice il cazzo...:unhappy:

Non mi piace avere sempre troppa gente in casa, c'è stato un periodo che i miei avevano ospiti ogni domenica...e che palle! :sonar:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2012)

Proprio terroncello è!
E non lo dico con cattiveria visto che lo sono pure io 
Nel nostro DNA dovremmo avere sempre la casa aperta per chiunque e tavoli traboccanti di cibo in modo da ingolfare per una settimana il doppio degli ospiti effettivamente convenuti.
nel nostro DNA, la nostra casa dovrebbe essere così accogliente, che i nostri amici ci chiedono di fare le loro feste da noi.
Nel nostro DNA, quando incontriamo qualcuno che ci è simpatico, lo invitiamo immediatamente a pranzo/cena.

E' proprio in questo modo che mi sono cacciata nei guai in diverse occasioni :mrgreen:


----------



## erab (24 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa;bt3705 ha detto:
			
		

> Proprio terroncello è!
> E non lo dico con cattiveria visto che lo sono pure io
> Nel nostro DNA dovremmo avere sempre la casa aperta per chiunque e tavoli traboccanti di cibo in modo da ingolfare per una settimana il doppio degli ospiti effettivamente convenuti.
> nel nostro DNA, la nostra casa dovrebbe essere così accogliente, che i nostri amici ci chiedono di fare le loro feste da noi.
> ...


nel mio DNA se suonano al campanello nemmeno gli apro!..... :rotfl:...:diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (25 Giugno 2012)

erab;bt3706 ha detto:
			
		

> nel mio DNA se suonano al campanello nemmeno gli apro!..... :rotfl:...:diavoletto:


pure io!!!


----------



## kikko64 (25 Giugno 2012)

Se mi fossi comportato come Mattia anche solo una volta Lei mi avrebbe sbattuto fuori di casa in un ... flap. !! :calcio:

Gli unici ospiti "inaspettatti" e non concordati che Lei tollera sono i "morosi" di mia figlia più grande che diventano dei membri della famiglia a tutti gli effetti (l'anno scorso ce lo siamo addirittura portato in vacanza in sardegna a nostre spese ...)

Le cene improvvisate con gli amici non sono contemplate, per organizzare una cena ci vogliono settimane di preavviso ...


----------



## Cattivik (25 Giugno 2012)

Io quelle rare volte che sono stato ospite mi sono sempre imposto la regola del pesce...

Cattivik


----------

